# Krypton



## REBerg (Jul 31, 2017)

The "lineage of a legend"

Krypton SDCC teaser trailer introduces us to Superman's grandparents


----------



## farntfar (Jul 31, 2017)

First of all I just want to say I hate prequels.
The idea than Captain Archer already knew more about some stuff/races than Kirk or Sisko did, but they were just about to meet for the first time ever,  just winds me up.

But here's another logic problem.
This article says that this series  is (possibly, maybe, but quite possibly maybe not) going to be related to the  Man of Steel version of Superman and that Grandpappy Seg is fighting the same fight as his son will in the future.
Now in that film they state that Kal El is the first naturally conceived child for millennia. Everyone else is essentially hatched from the Codex to fit the current needs.

Doesn't this mean that no-one really has a grandfather?
And also, isn't the "House of El" a complete load of old feldercarb? (A word from another universe, but please forgive me.) 

Now I'm all for suspension of disbelief. But can someone give me a semi-plausable workaround.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 8, 2017)

This one could be either a very good series in the tradition of Gotham or it could being a not so good series.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 8, 2017)

They always took more liberties into the series than into a movie. The tralier is quite intriguing, so I look forward to give it a shot next year.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 8, 2017)

Alexa said:


> They always took more liberties into the series than into a movie. The tralier is quite intriguing, so I look forward to give it a shot next year.



I think it has possibilities.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 8, 2017)

Optimist as usual, Baylor !


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 9, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Optimist as usual, Baylor !



People have called me far worse things.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 9, 2017)

Since when optimism is a bad thing ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 9, 2017)

Alexa said:


> Since when optimism is a bad thing ?



Im kidding.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 23, 2018)

I watched the first episode and honestly I can't wait to see the next one. I was a bit skeptical at the beginning, but I was quickly caught in the action. More interesting than expected, so if you don't have anything else, you may want to give it a chance.



Spoiler



Regarding the children: We actually can see how they are conceived in this episode and their genetic center gives them a name, a future career and how long they will live. Seg even see images of his future kid.



Attached you have the official trailer, just in case you didn't see it yet.


----------



## Eni6ma (Mar 27, 2018)

So 2 episodes in the can what do we feel about the series, not sure I like they know the future and the coming of superman?


----------



## Roj Blake (Mar 27, 2018)

I adore Arrow, Flash & Gotham but I'm in two minds with this one? Possibly a prequel to far but I'll definitely give it some time before casting judgement.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 27, 2018)

As I said above, this series definitely deserves a chance to be watched. The 2nd episode is scheduled by Wednesday in Canada& U.S. I don't know  if it's available in other countries yet.

Bellow you have a sneak peak of Ep. 2 House of El.


----------



## Eni6ma (Apr 4, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> People have called me far worse things.


I know, I used some wonderful terms over the years!!!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 6, 2018)

Eni6ma said:


> I know, I used some wonderful terms over the years!!!!!



Of that I know ! 

And why isn't there a  smile wearing a Napoleon hat .


----------



## ctg (May 24, 2018)

> It might not have hit UK TV screens yet, but it sounds as though Syfy’s Superman prequel series _Krypton_ has been a hit with US fans: the network has already renewed the series for Season 2.
> The renewal was an easy decision for Syfy, especially after _Krypton_ ranked as the channel’s most-watched first season among total viewers since 2014. Season 2 is expected to air in 2019.
> 
> For those who don’t know, _Krypton_ is set two generations before the destruction of the Man of Steel’s home planet. The series revolves around Superman’s grandad Seg-El, played by Cameron Cuffe (_Florence Foster Jenkins_), as he fights to redeem his family’s honour and save his beloved world from chaos.
> ...


 Syfy’s Krypton renewed for Season 2

This series is the best superhero stuff in the small screen at the moment. It's even better than The Flash. The Arrow has got all too dark and a bit too repetitious with nobody never really dies ... ever.


----------



## Alexa (May 24, 2018)

I cannot say I'm bored about it yet. They keep surprise me in every episode.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 8, 2018)

Just caught up with this on Freeview (E4). Got to say I rather enjoyed it, and not just because Nyssa-Vex is delightful. The series ending was particularly good, I thought.

The Voice of Rao was an intriguing character early on, and only become more so later in the first series. Val-Barristan was a nice touch, acting as a sort of Jor-El type figure. Seg's terrible dilemma of effectively marrying an incredibly attractive woman whilst having an affair with another very attractive woman was deeply moving.

Glad it's coming back for a second series.


----------



## ctg (Oct 8, 2018)

thaddeus6th said:


> Seg's terrible dilemma of effectively marrying an incredibly attractive woman whilst having an affair with another very attractive woman was deeply moving.



Honestly, I didn't see any normal females in the series as everyone was selected and looked really good. And that included the males as well, plus the monster. I think this would have spoiled the whole show 



Spoiler











...or not.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 8, 2018)

Ctg, it's a little known falsehood that 'Kandor' is the ancient Kryptonian word for 'eminently shaggable'.


----------



## ctg (May 13, 2019)

Oh yes, the man that cast out from the Hell for bad behaviour is appearing in the hottest DC series out there. Man this is going to be legendary. How did he end in Krypton?














						Krypton’s Second Season Is Nearly Upon Us, So Say Hello to Lobo in This New Clip
					

In the last trailer, we got a brief look at the galactic bounty hunter dujour. Now, it’s time to let him introduce himself.




					io9.gizmodo.com
				


















						Lobo is kicked out of the afterlife | Comics Amino
					

Well Lobo is so darn annoying and arrogant he gets kicked out of heaven and hell. It's amazing and i




					aminoapps.com


----------



## Alexa (May 16, 2019)

I don't remember seeing him in the first season.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 16, 2019)

Alexa, he wasn't in it, though rumours he'd be in the second season did emerge pretty shortly after the first season finale (maybe even before then).


----------



## Alexa (May 18, 2019)

He will be in the 2nd season. We have now almost daily pubs for the new season starting on June 12. I didn't expect much from the first season. Nevertheless, the series grows on you with unexpected events and new bad guys to fight with. Brainiac is a particular bad one and I can,t wait to see how he can be killed.

The S. 2 promises even more action as you can see in the trailer below. And of course, we have to understand what going on while going back and forward in an alternate future.


----------



## ctg (May 30, 2019)

> Cameron Cuffe, Colin Salmon, and other members of the _Krypton_ cast are immortalized on the comic book page, as _Krypton_ today revealed a mini-comic that tells stories set between the show's first season, and its second, which premieres on June 12. While comic book tie-ins and adaptations used to be de rigeur for the small handful of TV shows and movies that came out before 2000 or so, the new age of comic book movies and TV have had relatively few tie-ins -- and when they do come, they are often digital. In fact, _Krypton_ executive producer David Goyer was one of the credited writers on a _Man of Steel_ tie-in comic that was only available digitally.
> 
> The first page of the comic plays out in a series of tweets, seen below, along with a short video that offers fans a _Twilight Zone_-style spooky musical cue for the mini-comic, titled _Tales of the Phantom Zone_. Written by _Batman and the Outsiders_ scribe Bryan Edward Hill and featuring art by Jason Badower and colors by Annett Kwok. It takes place inside the Phantom Zone, where Seg-El finds himself stranded with Brainiac (the two were transported there in the season one finale), looking out at a universe where Doomsday, Lobo, and General Zod are existential threats to life on Krypton and beyond.
> 
> ...


 Krypton Gets a Digital Mini Comic Ahead of Season 2

June 12th!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 3, 2019)

Quite enjoying the new series.

Never heard of Lobo before, but I quite like the fact that Seg's trying to laugh his head off during the 'serious' scenes. Nice little reveal at the end of the second episode of another character too.

On the downside, Nyssa's hair isn't quite as nice as in the first series.


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2019)

thaddeus6th said:


> Never heard of Lobo before, but I quite like the fact that Seg's trying to laugh his head off during the 'serious' scenes. Nice little reveal at the end of the second episode of another character too.



I blame the piss poor retail system for the comics in the UK. It's none existent. Lobo however will disappear after the initial appearance in the series and you will see him at some point again at the end. But at least there's some resolution for the things that started in the first season, and the Krypton hovers under Netflix DC series as one of the best superhero show. Titans is one of the must see series in this year.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 7, 2019)

To be fair, I'm not a real comicbooks fan so I wouldn't expect to know a huge amount. That said, I have heard of Brainiac and Doomsday (and Zod goes without saying). 

Occasionally, though not for a while, I'll browse Wikipedia reading the weird lore of DC/Marvel universes. It's quite interesting.


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2019)

thaddeus6th said:


> Occasionally, though not for a while, I'll browse Wikipedia reading the weird lore of DC/Marvel universes. It's quite interesting.



Yeah, I do that too and I find the DC Wiki being absolute blast of information that goes back decades. It is kind of overwhelming, but still the coolest things you find would be on those comicbook pages and not compressed into a data package. 

I apologise that Viv's death put this off my mind and I didn't write about it, even though it was my intention. Honestly, the second season is not as cool as the first one, but it's not totally bad one either even if there are time, when you think: "Oh God, if I would have a brain, I would be deadly."

The coolest things that I found were the certain things that Brainiac left behind for El to find out.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 7, 2019)

Ctg, don't worry about it 

I do like Lobo. Away from the dreadfully serious war, you've got a nutcase with a space age codpiece.


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2019)

thaddeus6th said:


> a space age codpiece.



I loved that you noticed it. In the comics it's even more promiscuous.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 7, 2019)

A furry codpiece plays a minor distracting role in the next Sir Edric book (out later this month) so my interest is purely professional.


----------

